# tim tebows camp hair-doo



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/blog/afcwest/post/_/id/15390/caption-this-tim-tebows-new-hairdo

hahaha thats what i love about nfl training camps, rookie hazings:thumbsup:


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i wish someone would have done this to brady quinn a few years back


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This hazing tells me one thing about Tebow, which I love; he's a team player.


----------

